# Looking for Hunting Club near Savannah



## Cut Bait (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello,

I'm seeking a club this year within an hour or so of Savannah. I'm primarily looking to hunt deer and turkey.  Please let me know if you have any availability.  Thank you for your consideration.


----------

